# anyone looking at oem wheels?



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

The tpms sensors can be expensive too. Get my set of 17 s with tires, sensors, center caps this tuesday. I ll keep the 16 s as my winter tires and can just swap them over myself.


----------



## jrg7474 (Apr 9, 2011)

i belive you can swap your tpms. I bought some factory 18's from ebay myself i really happy with oem wheels just waiting for tires.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

jrg7474 said:


> i belive you can swap your tpms. .


You can. Unless you plan on having 2 sets of wheels


----------



## Autobahn (Apr 30, 2011)

looking for a set of 16" OEM wheels myself. Anyone got a set for sale?


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

jrg7474 said:


> i belive you can swap your tpms. I bought some factory 18's from ebay myself i really happy with oem wheels just waiting for tires.


If you have 16s and want to trade up, isn't there a possibility of your brakes failing because you have rear drumb brake instead of disk breaks?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Kingissa said:


> If you have 16s and want to trade up, isn't there a possibility of your brakes failing because you have rear drum brake instead of disk breaks?


...there's no problem with drum or disc brakes when going UP in rim diameter; going the other direction *IS* a problem as disc's might NOT fit where drums DO fit...ie: disc brake assemblies are typically bigger in diameter than similar capacity drum brakes.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> You can. Unless you plan on having 2 sets of wheels


 
Yes I want two sets so I don t have to break them down and can just swap everything at home.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Definitely looking at the 18's, since i hate my 16s. But i will probably wait till next year and will probably get some BBS's or Enkei on my Cruze.


----------



## jd21 (Jul 9, 2011)

*OEM Wheels*

If someone have a set of new OEM Wheels please let me know.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

jd21 said:


> If someone have a set of new OEM Wheels please let me know.


18's? How much do you want for them?


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Just go to TireRack.com. You can view the wheels on your Cruze from the site and they often have wheel & tire sets you can choose from to make the purchasing experience easier. They will also install the tire sensors for $50 a tire ($200 for entire set) and they ship pretty quick. They DO have some good deals on there and they have 16"-18" on the site for the 11 Cruze. I am ordering my package on Friday and they will be installed by family before I get home on Aug. 9th so I can enjoy my new Cruze to it's max =D


----------

